# Big Cola's



## DC420BigBuds (May 11, 2014)

here are a few pics of a 2 oz bud.









that is of my latest harvest.


----------



## Kindbud (May 15, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## SlimTim (May 15, 2014)

DC420BigBuds said:


> here are a few pics of a 2 oz bud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[emoji122][emoji106]


----------



## sawhse (May 15, 2014)

:aok:


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2014)

Nice bud porn there, brother. :aok:


----------



## DC420BigBuds (May 15, 2014)

thank you very much. yeah she is around 45 grams now i had to cut her down to fit in a 1/2 gallon jar.  i have smoked some and oh yeah great stuff.  The cure will continue till i get her super tasty.


----------



## kaotik (May 16, 2014)

should upload your pics here m8.. apparently it doesn't exist now (i see a big black box saying image does not exist or isn't available)


----------



## DC420BigBuds (May 16, 2014)

yes i need to. I dropped a site i was using. mainly cause of RIU. let me see if i can find the pic lol i have so many.


----------



## DC420BigBuds (May 16, 2014)

here are the pics not sure how to re add them.












Sorry for that i thought i used them from here. That is what i get for thinking when i am stoned lmao.


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2014)

That looks pretty tasty up there.


----------



## DC420BigBuds (May 17, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> That looks pretty tasty up there.


oh they shrunk allot and are at 59% humidity and holding i am gonna put in the 62% packs now to hold them at the right lvl. and taste and high omg it is so good. it will only get better with the cure.


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2014)

That is so true... The cure is the thing, if you can wait for it. ha. (as i smoke my just cut and dried joint)


----------



## kaotik (May 17, 2014)

nice haul 
thanks for sharing (again )


----------



## DC420BigBuds (May 17, 2014)

Okay here is how i did the boiling water method to the roots.
1. empty bottom res
2. disconnect air line
3. Boil 1.5-2 gallon of water
4. add 1 cup at a time till the whole bucket/pot is full. if you have holes in the bottom put teh plant in a bigger no hole pot.bucket while its still in original pot.
5. leave lights on 12/12 for 3 days
6. chop as normal and hang till they finish drying. now you will see it will be 50-60% dry already when you chop it. The plant has already started to cure also while drying.
7. once dry enough do your thing. trim and jar to finish cure. taste a small bud at this point and be amazed how good it is already.
pics ----->Boiling water and glass cup.




see airline gauge is empty




now its full of boiling water.




my humidity in the room went from 23% to 30% almost instantly. and the humidity will increase now as the BB will be drying and the moisture will end up in the air. So Tuesday morning i chop. Now only the C99 to tend too. Yeah this grow is almost done and i can take a summer break. I will continue my C99 and BB here. start a fresh one after summer break. gets to hot in summer to run the big lights.


----------

